# qad arrow rest



## bowhunterjon

does any one know anything about any of these drop-away rest's. the good, and bad. i am thinking about buying one, but needed some good advice, and opinion.


----------



## Bowhuntr64

You can do a search in the General Archery Discussion for a bunch of threads on them. Most folks love them...but some have had some trouble with them.


----------



## bowhunterjon

thanks, i will be sure to look there.


----------



## antlrcolectr

I had used a whisker biscuit for years, then I switched to a QAD last fall, and I like it just fine. 
There are a bunch of good rests out there, and this is one of them.

I just hunt. And almost always, my shots are under 30 yards. 
I suppose I might be able to see a slight accuracy improvement at under 30 yards by switching to it, hard to tell because I'm pretty steady with them both.
But out past 30 yards, I can tell I am more accurate with the QAD.


----------



## bowhunterjon

thanks, that was just the information i was looking for. what model of the arrow rest do you have?


----------



## cdavis7

*QAD Ultra Rest*

I have used the QAD Pro. It is a fine rest. I just took it off a Bow-Tech Liberty. This rest does not fit Bow-Tech perfectly. I could not get my center shot perfect but good enough. I dont think it is going to fit this new Bow-Tech Admiral at all. Be sure with this rest to time it properly , if you do you will enjoy it. CDavis7


----------



## cporter03

*Qad*

I love my QAD on a Mathews LX,can't complain,quiet,arrow does not fall off,
has ot given me any problems


----------



## NoSecondBest

*Are they good?*

Try buying one used on here at a reasonable price. They're gone as fast as they're posted. I have two and I have no negative comments. I'm putting one on my next bow.


----------



## fxwg85

Recently put one on my x-force and so far i think it's great.


----------



## elitexlr

great rest, awesome for hunting.do not get the model with the damper. very difficult to replace the rope


----------



## scorpio1965

I have used the quad rest for the last three yrs,have found nothing wrong with them.Great rest to use for just target shooting or 3d,lets not forget about hunting of course.


----------



## iawoody2

Great rest, have it all my bows.


----------



## HunterJT911

I'm caught in the drop-away quandry myself. I have a Trykon (75th) and have it narrowed down to this one and a G5 Expert II. Local shop mentioned I may have clearance issues with the QAD because of the Tech Riser. I'm a stand hunter and shoot 2" blazers. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## wantinadarton

I've had one of the originals for about three years. I was very rough on it and it worked like a champ. I had one problem; occasionally the spring would not stay up. I called QAD and they replaced it no charge! They sent me the new model of the Hunter. They have excellent customer service and great products.


----------



## MOdroptine

I have bought 3. I have the on my XT and Switchback. I also out one on my sons DXT. They are a great rest.


----------



## Skeeter 58

I have three of them on my bows and have never had a problem with them. I have the Ultra rest, the cheeper ones. The are easy to time, quiet and accurate. I saw one in the classifieds yesterday for $20.00 This past season I had to let up twice on a deer that was right under me and it never heard a thing.


----------



## dwagoner

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=13095040

click here, anytime you wanna know something try the search first, prolly some good info already posted on previous post's

QAD makes a great full containment drop away, i use mine for spot and stalk and love how it holds the arrow, GREAT customer service too. do yourself a favor and get a HD, lifetime warranty and youll have a rest for many years to come!! about $100 on here brand new and online, used around $75 ish, and warranty is for the rest not owner so your good even with used


----------



## corona672

*arrow length*

For those of you who have this rest how much shorter are your arrows than your DL? Somewhere around 1"-2" or can you move the rest around a decent amount?

thanks


----------



## the-rickster

HunterJT911 said:


> I'm caught in the drop-away quandry myself. I have a Trykon (75th) and have it narrowed down to this one and a G5 Expert II. Local shop mentioned I may have clearance issues with the QAD because of the Tech Riser. I'm a stand hunter and shoot 2" blazers. Any feedback is appreciated!


I put the QAD HD on my Trykon last year and I like it a lot. It tightened my groups up!

Rick


----------



## dwagoner

corona672 said:


> For those of you who have this rest how much shorter are your arrows than your DL? Somewhere around 1"-2" or can you move the rest around a decent amount?
> 
> thanks


yeah, use 28.5" on my 30" and have about 1" past rest, absolute shorets i could go is 28" shaft and still have 1/2" past rest


----------



## Goosehunter29

what about the issues when shoooting in the cold. Have any of heard about this potential problem ?? I shoot a WB but I like the idea of a qad ??


----------



## bowmeyer1

like ive said a million times......ive used a qad since 2003 my buddy got one......neither had good fletching clearance until we cut all the containment crap off. not knocking the rest. it worked awesome.....just not until i cut the crap off of it. just my experience thats all.


----------



## RugerRedhawk

bowmeyer1 said:


> like ive said a million times......ive used a qad since 2003 my buddy got one......neither had good fletching clearance until we cut all the containment crap off. not knocking the rest. it worked awesome.....just not until i cut the crap off of it. just my experience thats all.


To me the containment "crap" is the main draw to this rest. I personally won't shoot a rest without full containment. I just wouldn't be able to get used to it when hunting.


----------



## HunterJT911

bowmeyer1 said:


> like ive said a million times......ive used a qad since 2003 my buddy got one......neither had good fletching clearance until we cut all the containment crap off. not knocking the rest. it worked awesome.....just not until i cut the crap off of it. just my experience thats all.


Can't wrap my mind around why you would spend all that money on a top of the line rest just to cut the containment bar off when there are dozens of non-containment DA's out there for half the price.

Regardless, the question still remains of running this rest with 2" Blazers. Some reviews report contact...some guys say it's perfect clearance. Obviously differs from shooter to shooter depending on equipment, shooting style, set-up etc etc. but that's a pretty expensive gamble (Pro HD retail $139.00) for hunters on a budget these days.


----------



## boonecoon

I for the longest time was trying to find the best rest to put on my new bow, and started with a spott hogg, loved the functioning, hated the constant tuning. So i put the QAD on and am so happy that i did. Only thing ive gotten for feedback was a couple not dropping, and all of the complaints were of the cheapest one running around 50 bucks, and i sell a bunch of em


----------



## jampg

*Qad*

I recently picked up one from here for 65 dollars. QAD pro LD. Not the HD. You have to move fast on the classifieds or you will miss out. If you see what you want, jump on it. New cord went right through with no problems. My AT friend burned a copy of his CD for me to help on the install. This was my fist rest set up and it works great on my Darton. I love it. Just follow the set up instructions and you will be happy.

If you need a copy of the CD I can take my turn and forward one to you.


----------



## The Equalizer

*I have 3 , two QAD pro LD and one HD, and they are awesome. I also have a sizzor rest on my hunting and I really like that rest as well.*


----------



## Dewberry

The Equalizer said:


> *I have 3 , two QAD pro LD and one HD, and they are awesome. I also have a sizzor rest on my hunting and I really like that rest as well.*


is there any difference between the functionality wise?


----------



## Rudel

*QAD is good!*

I heard 3 main complaints about the QAD when looking for a rest, so I emailed QAD and in about 3 hours I had a reply, and then exchanged several pleasant emails with the folks, so much so I decided to get on here and do some PR work for them. First of all, the cold weather thing they claim was a problem with a batch long ago, and they modified the rests and now freezer test each one before it leaves the factory. Any problems with arrow contact are caused by careless set up, the directions are simple, and even includes a pretty long DVD about the whole set up if you need further help (if so you prolly shouldnt be allowed to operate a bow), my Bowtech shoots about 320 FPS with no problems and the rest has plenty of adjustment, QAD stated they have a bow in excess of 400 fps and the rest moves quickly out of the way just fine. The way it was sooo perfect really had me wondering if it was going to shoot worth a darn, and after a few hundred arrows and my groups shrinking with no arrow contact at all, with blazers, fobs, big feathers, name it, I am a believer. Think about it. no matter what your arrows stay in a ready position, no arrow/fletching contact to alter the flight or slow your arrow, it has a break to prevent bounce back, unlike some other rests, several camo options, great service, awesome product, that is in fact better than they claim. Go buy one, there are idiots that have their fingers in things and post garbage about everything, I did my research and tested this product and I give it a 9.5. (if it was absolutely silent itd get a 10) BTW the top of the line HD pro I saw on ebay for $100 camo!!!!


----------

